# Bath salts or fizzies



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

My DIL is dabbling with bath fizzies, bath salt etc. What size do you market your products? She was thinking 2 oz, but someone used them in her hot tub and needed 2 bags, so she was thinking 4 oz bags. What do you do? CArolyn


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't kill me but I have a bath salt question also. does anyone know of a good "cheap" supplier of colored sea salts? like Pink and such.

I package mine in cello bags with 4oz. but have just purchased the most Beautiful glass looking plastic bottles, with cork and heat shrink from Bayou. I think they'll hold 8 0z but not sure I haven't played with them yet as they got here just yesterday.
http://www.bayousome.com/0108ssp.htm secret sales page shh.
(sales price 50 pack 22.95 till the end of Jan! 10 oz Clear PET Apothecary bottle with cork and shrink seal.
These are great for Bath Salts and Diffusers)

and Darn IT! :mad I forgot to add my free spoons for ordering over $50 !! argh!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

You can color the salt yourself, by adding micas or oxides, just a tiny amount and shaking in bag or jar..
Barbara


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Ohh, we were looking for a source for containers. DIL is working hard on packaging products. I have another question, I usually don't like glass, cause I don't like the idea of glass in the bathroom, heavier cups or glasses are one thing, but light weight tubes etc, stress me because I think they have a tendency to shatter, am I over reacting? Carolyn


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope, glass shouldn't be in the bathroom.

But the containers above from bayousome are plastic.

Bethany


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

I press my fizzies in small soap molds. I have seen them pressed in small Muffin pan and they were 4 or 5 in a bag.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I did up 6 in about 30 mins, pack, scent, heat shrink, and ribbon. Omy are they claaassssy! I did one just for the fun of it with calendula petals in it as well with Lavender eo's plain white dead sea salt, and cheaper fine sea salt, so pretty.


----------

